
SeedQuest: A 3D Mnemonic Game for Key Recovery - matthewaveryusa
https://github.com/reputage/seedQuest
======
matthewaveryusa
I find applications that bridge 3d game-like environments to something
potentially useful in a workplace environment really interesting. Another
example is psdoom
([http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/](http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/))

Sometimes while doing sys-ops stuff I wish I were in a game of portal, or a
real-time strategy game where the system metrics are represented as features
in the game and moving units or building a base has a real dev-ops impact on
the system. If anyone has more literature on this I'm all ears!

